

JavaScript++: Type Safety, Block Scope, PCRE, Classes, and More - rogp
http://jspp.javascript.am/

======
rogp
@bdfh42: We had several options for type declarations:

ES4/AS3 style: var foo:String; //press the shift key and reach for the colon

C++ style: string foo; We didn't want the language to look too much like C++,
and if we used "String foo" it becomes infinitely harder to parse.

So we ended up with a mixture of the ES4/AS3 style replace the colon with "as"
so you don't have to press a shift key.

It's important to note the type system is completely optional. What's more
important is that we're working on a type inference system so you won't
actually need the "as" keyword.

Hope that clarifies things.

------
bdfh42
The Visual Basic style Type declarations are cute - you would think that the C
style would fit better.

Seriously folks - JavaScript is just fine and needs very little help.

------
bdfh42
Now this could be an extension for JavaScript
<http://blogs.intel.com/research/2011/09/pjs.php>

